# Optical drive not recognized



## nipun (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a Sony Vaio PCG-Z1VA laptop with Windows XP Pro SP2. The computer is not recognizing the Optical/CD drive at all. It does not show up under My Computer or under the Hardware profile. The drive is alive though ie. the light blinks on the drive when I eject it. I even opened the laptop and checked the connection and it is fine. 

Need some help to fix this, don't want to spend $300 with sony to fix this.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

I had this after removing burning software, didn't get any error codes etc, drive just disappeared, scroll down and take a look at the Guided Help link here

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/314060


----------



## nipun (Jun 1, 2007)

I downloaded the Guided help and it exited with no upperfilters and lowerfilters exist on this computer. 

I did have the upperfilters and deleted those a couple of days ago but still its the same. I even check the registry manually for those filters and they don't exist.

Edit: There are a bunch of things in my Add\Remove programs which don't have an uninstall option, the following are some that I don't recognize:

1. AV
2. ccCommon
3. SuppSoft
4. Symnet
5. SPBBC 32 bit


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Sorry, don't recognise any of them either 

While i was searching for info to fix my problem and before i found the Guided Help ( it worked for me ) i came across a fix by Doug Knox, the link wouldn't work for me ( using Firefox, should have tried Explorer, didn't think to )

Anyway, *before using it wait for the more knowledgable here to take a look to confirm it's ok*, it opens a box for a vbs file.

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts/xp_cd_dvd_fix.vbs


----------



## nipun (Jun 1, 2007)

anyone have any insights on my issue ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the drive doesn't show up in Device Manager, chances are good that there is a hardware reason. Make sure that the IDE channel is not disabled in the BIOS first. Can you boot from a bootable CD? We need to check to see if the hardware is correctly recognized and functional. If not, I'd remove the drive from the machine (typically a single screw and pull it out), and reseat it and try again.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Before worrying about Windows, does it show up in the BIOS?


----------



## nipun (Jun 1, 2007)

Bob Cerelli:
How do I check in the BIOS ? I see primary IDE in the BIOS is the Hard Drive and secondary IDE is blank. Is that what tells if the DVD is recognized or not?

JohnWill:
I cannot boot from the CD either. I think the IDE is not being recognized. I don't see any option to enable/disable the secondary IDE.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's exactly why I wanted you to check the BIOS. If the drive is not correctly recognized there, then there isn't much point in worrying about any Windows settings yet.

If you have tried taking each end of the ribbon cable off and reseating it, and you know the drive is getting power, it is still possible that the IDE controller is bad. 

Make sure it is not configured to be primary and connect it to the IDE controller you know is working.


----------



## nipun (Jun 1, 2007)

I will try reseating the DVD drive this evening. It may be an issue with the IDE connector. I did remove the ribbon cable off from one end only. Today I will take it off from both ends.

How do I check that is not configured to be primary.

I do see that the drive has power as the led does blink on the drive when I eject it.


----------



## nipun (Jun 1, 2007)

Bob,

I removed the drive completely today and still the same.

The IDE Cable has only one end which can be plugged in .. the other side which is connected to the drive is like its soldered in.

What should I do next ?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Is it really soldered in?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll be AMAZED if It's soldered in, it's just a tight fit.


----------



## nipun (Jun 1, 2007)

yes, it goes into the drive. there is no way I can plug it out like I plugged it out from the socket on the Motherboard.

I can take a picture of the other end and post it here later.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess Sony has yet another "great" idea.  How lame can one company get? :down:


----------

